

CodeMirror: In-browser code editing made bearable - oskarth
http://codemirror.net/

======
oskarth
I was taking the go tour [0] and got curious about their clean code editing
interface. Looking at the source code it seems that they use codemirror.

0: <http://tour.golang.org/>

~~~
marijn
For some reason, they didn't write a language mode. Something that just
recognizes comments, strings, and keywords would be extremely trivial to do
(for example <http://codemirror.net/mode/vbscript/vbscript.js> )

